# Catfish Tournament Questions



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm thinking about putting together and hosting a fun catfish tournament at the end of the summer, only problem is I know next to nothing about fishing for catfish around here. If anyone could give me any advice on how to run it I would really appreciate it, it would be based out of Red Bay. I just need to know, overnight or single day event? What kind of divisions? Any special rules or restrictions? Keep in mind, this won't really be anything to serious, mostly just an excuse to get on the water and drink some cold beer, then a big fish fry afterwards with more cold beer. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

PM cathunter. He should answer any questions you have and he hass done catfish tournaments before on here.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Which landing around Red Bay are you looking at? One in particular or many. HQ at Red Bay Grocery or at landing? Just curious.

Cathunter is the man you need to hook up with for info.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> Which landing around Red Bay are you looking at? One in particular or many. HQ at Red Bay Grocery or at landing? Just curious.
> 
> Cathunter is the man you need to hook up with for info.


I sent Cathunter a PM, haven't gotten far enough along to pick out a particular landing, or if we will even require leaving from a particular one, but it will be based at Red Bay Grocery. Trey Nick is going to help put it on, so we are definitely going to do it, just want to make sure we do it "right". It will definitely be more about having fun than it will be about being competitive.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't think there has been just a catfish tournament down that way. They are doing a bream event on May 19 which has been done for 2 or 3 years. I may partricipate if it's a "fun" gig, just for the fun of it. I think you would have pretty good participation if the bream gig is an indicator. I haven't participated before but want to this year. Understand they usually have about 15 to 20 teams chasing bream. I think the entry fee is something like $30


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll be there as long as it isn't the last weekend of the month. Apalachicola touneys are the last weekend. Is there gonna be a flathead and channels division (blues count in channels). I would definitely suggest a night tournament.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

eddiem84 said:


> I sent Cathunter a PM, haven't gotten far enough along to pick out a particular landing, or if we will even require leaving from a particular one, but it will be based at Red Bay Grocery. Trey Nick is going to help put it on, so we are definitely going to do it, just want to make sure we do it "right". It will definitely be more about having fun than it will be about being competitive.


I'm thinking we need to get some smart minds together and start a trail just like the Florida catfish classic did over on the eastern panhandle.

Escambia river, Yellow river, & the _Chattawatchee_, after the catfish classic during the 3 best months for flathead fishing September, October ,and November , this gives the Cat-fisherman time to recover after the FCC tournaments as well as avoiding the summer temperatures.

There is alot that goes into making a successful tournament I got a buddy that just started a trail on the Chattahoochee and he seems to be doing good, its called Hill-jack catfish tournaments 

Iv got files of documents and information I have compiled and research into starting a succesful tournament trail.

I would differently suggest over night tournaments with team play, The biggest dilemma I have found in florida is what to do with the catfish, the FCC has been catching alot of heat from the locals and hard core cat-fisherman around the country about killing 10s of thousands of pounds of catfish from Apalachicola river. On the other hand If you release them then the bass fisherman get up set thinking all the bass and bream will be dead and FWC throws a fit for redistributing Flatheads in other sections of the river

The Cabela’s King Kat Tournaments  are a very large organization respected every where they go and welcomed by locals and media for there catch and release tournaments, if its a kill tournament people will grow to hate it.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I like where this thread is going. :thumbup: I only have two request; The choctawhatchee be included and it be a team or boat tournament and not an individual tournament.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> I like where this thread is going. :thumbup: I only have two request; The Chattahoochee be included and it be a team or boat tournament and not an individual tournament.


O yes the Chattahoochee cant be left out, and absolutely a team event, I hate the fact the FCC is not a team tournament.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Me too. It's dumb. Near about the only people that follow the individual rule is the people who fish alone. I see no difference in one man fishing with 6 poles on a boat and two people fishing with 3 a piece on another.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Me too. It's dumb. Near about the only people that follow the individual rule is the people who fish alone.* I see no difference in one man fishing with 6 poles on a boat and two people fishing with 3 a piece on another*.



Thats my exact argument


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I have never thought much about tournaments since most are bass anyway, but intend to do the bream tournament next month at Red Bay. Have heard when this started there were some cheating problems but I think the last tournament was better. The categories are largest bream, largest stringer, and largest non-bream species. Anyway, will find out how this thing works next month.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> I have never thought much about tournaments since most are bass anyway, but intend to do the bream tournament next month at Red Bay. Have heard when this started there were some cheating problems but I think the last tournament was better. The categories are largest bream, largest stringer, and largest non-bream species. Anyway, will find out how this thing works next month.


The tournament is just more of a fun get-together than it is a competitive tournament.

The "cheating problems" weren't really an issue, the first year we had it the rules were river fishing only, the river was flooded and the fishing was terrible. A few teams ended up catching their fish in private ponds, but all admitted to it before they weighed their catch, thus removing themselves from the tournament. They were really just making sure there would be some fish to fry up afterwards.

Since then we have changed the rules to allow fishing in ponds, which makes it much easier for people to fish with kids, and guarantees that there will be fish brought to the scales, and fish to fry after the tournament. The past few years probably 75% of the anglers have fished the river with the others fishing ponds, it doesn't seem like the pond fishermen have any advantage over the river fishermen, but obviously that is weather/river conditions dependent.

We would love for you to come out and fish the tournament this year, but again I emphasize that is is definitely more geared to having fun than it is about being competitive, hence the low entry fee. If you want to make it more competitive, you can always find some teams to make "side bets" with, I know I will...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the update on the Red Bay event. If I can find a partner Will definitely be there since it's fun time and for the families as well. The way my luck has been going for the past month my contribution to the fish fry might come up short. LOL


----------

